# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Big bust in Cinci area

## ukcat2012

Seen on the 12 o clock news about a big steroid ring bust in the tri-state area. It showed a picture of the stuff they confiscated and there were thousands of bottles. Anchorman stated there was a two year investigation through many states involving a secret lab in TN. Thought i would give everyone a heads up.

----------


## gixxerboy1

http://news.cincinnati.com/article/2...A-steroid-bust

----------


## ukcat2012

Wow i can't believe all those guns they got.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I can tell that I think about women more than drugs...because I saw "big bust" and clicked for the boobs pictures.

----------


## ukcat2012

Lmao

----------


## dsprtewrstlr

Aren't the authorities reacting a tad bit harshly? It is obvious that some guys got together and were planning a shot by shot remake of the first Predator movie.

----------


## dec11

> I can tell that I think about women more than drugs...because I saw "big bust" and clicked for the boobs pictures.


lmao

----------


## Flieloadoceri

First one would look better with a hole through it.

----------


## RZGP

y all the guns??

----------


## BigBadBob

Ridiculious they showed all those guns . the guys obviously a collecter.

----------

